# Aristo CN covered hopper Question - ATTN Canadian modelers?



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Attention Canadian Modelers.

I am nearly done with lowering all of 25 Aristo 70 ton covered hopper cars using modified USAT Bettendorf trucks and wheels. However, I am wondering if the remaining one to do is appropriate with Bettendorf friction bearing type trucks - that one being a Canadian (Canadien) National with CN noodle and orange paint livery. 









Note "Canadian" spelling above; the other side of the car is spelled "Canadien" (French?) 











Checking in books I have, it would seem CN cars with the orange (Aristo) livery are typically non revenue service use cars. However, the Aristo model is demarcated for Sand, Gravel, and Ore loading levels of use - so I would not think ore would apply to non revenue service.

Anyway, looking on the Aristo car model, it indicates a National Steel Car (NSC) build date of 8-17-82.









If so, I would think such a car would most likely have roller bearing type trucks, not the Bettendorf friction bearing types. That said, one of the books did indicate CN acquired some 2 bay covered hopper cars from US railroads and rebuilt them; so it's possible that build date actually reflects a CN rebuild date.

Moreover, one book indicates CN did have 150 NSC 2 bay covered hopper cars built in 1948 that were based on the ACF design and shown with Bettendorf trucks, but it is in gray livery.

Comments on a realistic livery / truck equipped version for the Aristo CN car would be appreciated.

Thank you very much,
-Ted


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

No Response Yet! 

There must be experienced Canadian modelers that can comment. 

Thank you, 
-Ted


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Keeping in mind it has been 8+ years since I have done any CN modelling....rivet counting mode on.... 

Searching by series, I cannot find anything about that series of car, but then I do not have later ORERs. 

Orange does dictate that it would be in company/MOW service for CN. Interchange cars for the most part were oxide or grey-light grey as you have found out. 

Yes, due to "Québécois" the car is bi-lingual. 

Sand and gravel would have found company use for MOW or loco sand....as for ore.....hmm... 

With it being a "company" car, looking at others of that vintage, friction bearing trucks were in use, however, the 1982 NSC build date on the COTS (which I bet is fictional) would dictate otherwise. 

What would I do? Keep the existing trucks...squint, use your theory and pretend a re-build, as that design of hopper does go back many years before '82 and CN did rebuild a lot of older cars for company service in the 1980s. 

Rivet counting mode off....


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ted, 

You may not be getting any responses because maybe no one up here has ever seen one  

I could not find this car number series for CN. This is not saying this number 41219 didn't exist, just that I could not find any record of it. I did however locate a photo of a similar car that may be helpful.... with roller bearing trucks. 
http://cnlines.ca/CNcyclopedia/misc/img_53327.jpg 

It indicates these style cars were few in number and were used for sand, but does not tell anything about where they originated. As you indicated your car is built by NSC in Hamilton ON, which could be a possibility because they have builder shops there and could have rebuilt the hopper. Interesting website by the way http://www.steelcar.com/ 

As you noted CN painted many of its non-revenue maintenance cars/equipment in a safety orange and I have seen them in both black and white lettering, especially the open, side discharge ballast hoppers. 

Anyway, possibly my comments may generate other's input. 

Regards 

Gary


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Garrett and Gary for the good info. 

Gary, 

The Aristo car number is their own part no. as they use to do that to all the car types they made; however, more recent Aristo production run cars actually replicate prototype numbers. 
The picture of the car with the CN hopper having roller bearing trucks is very helpful. 

It looks like Aristo inappropriately took liberty to use an obscure CN livery as it does look very appealing. 

Anyway, at this point I am inclined to go with Garrett's suggestion and pretend the car is a re-build of an older one with the Bettendorf friction bearing trucks. 

Much appreciated, 
-Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted when ever a car is rebuilt it will state so on the car. It looks like the actual build date is 82 and yes they would have roller bearing trucks. I can not remember what year that new cars where mandated to be equip with the roller bearing trucks. it was prior to 82. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you RJ,

Remember this is a Canadian car, so there may not be the same time frame (or US CFR49 requirements) for equipment adoption - with perhaps the exception of the Canadian National International Service cars (CNIS) - and the Aristo CN covered hopper is not so identified. 


-Ted


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....and if it did not see interchange, this was null and void also.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes inter change of the cars between the US and Canada would have made them fall under the USA rules. Later RJD


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Fictional. 

The only company-service hoppers painted orange and built by NSC were open ballast hoppers built in 1976 http://freight.railfan.ca/cgi-bin/image.pl?i=cn302214&o=cn and 1978 http://freight.railfan.ca/cgi-bin/image.pl?i=cn90392&o=cn 

The design of the Aristo car predates 1982 by many years. 

It was an odd paint scheme to use for such a model. 

The photo that Gary posted above is, I believe, an NSC product. It looks like one at Exporail at St-Constant, Quebec. I am away from my photo collection and books, though, so I am going from memory and cannot verify that. It appears to be boxcar red, not orange.


----------

